# Combat Hapkido



## Hosinsul71 (Apr 22, 2002)

Has anyone here ever taken, been involved with or have any info on Combat Hapkido?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2002)

Is this one particular system or a way of doing any system of Hapkido?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 23, 2002)

Indeed I do kiddies and I have the bruises to prove it. Here's what it says on the offical website: 
In 1990 Grandmaster Pellegrini officially named his style of Hapkido "Combat Hapkido". The name clearly identifies it and sets it apart from other "traditional" styles of Hapkido. It is also referred to as the "Science of Self Defense". In 1999 the Combat Hapkido System was officially recognized and accredited as a legitimate "Kwan" of HapKiDo by the WKF/KKA (Kido-Hae). The Korean name of Combat Hapkido is "Chon-Tu Kwan HapKiDo" Combat Hapkido is an extremely realistic and versatile discipline of self protection that includes an extensive variety of strikes, kicks, joint locks, pressure points, grappling and disarming techniques. The result is a practical, comprehensive Self Defense system that is enjoyable to learn and that produces effective results in realistic situations. Combat Hapkidos dynamic concepts are based on scientific principles of anatomy and biokinetics as well as psychology and strategy. It is well suited for men and women of all sizes because physical strength and athletic abilities are not essential. The emphasis is on redirecting the assailants aggression and power back toward them with little effort and minimum force on your part. Founding this system did not involve "inventing" the techniques. It was a matter of selecting the most realistic, effective and practical ones, modifying others and then combining and arranging these techniques in a structured system of instruction designed for individuals of all physical abilities living in a modern society. The essence of Combat Hapkido is pure Self Defense. It is the synthesis of dynamic concepts, scientific principles, realistic applications and plain common sense. Combat Hapkido is the result of over 3 decades of study, research and development. This comprehensive system is now taught in hundreds of schools in the US and a dozen foreign Countries. Combat Hapkido can stand alone and be taught as a complete system or it can be added as a separate program to any traditional Martial Arts curriculum Combat Hapkido is for sincere and open minded students and Instructors who are serious about wanting to grow and evolve to a new level of understanding and ability. Combat Hapkido can be easily integrated into any program because it complements and blends well with most Martial Arts. Combat Hapkido is ideal for those individuals (for example, many women, busy professionals and law enforcement officers) who do not have the time, desire or ability to commit themselves to the demanding study of a traditional Martial Art. 

With that aside, I gotta say, FIND A GOOD TEACHER! Where I train it's "Combat Hapkido with traditional flair, and goodies mixed in" My instructor has multiple background, and they all come out in CHKD. We get bruised, battered, mangled and stretched. And we learn, alot. It's very street wise and effective. Take a class or two, and tell me what you think. I can't wait to get back myself!
Offical CHKD Website


----------



## Hosinsul71 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Hollywood1340,

Could you describe some info about the art such as types of strikes (any kind), locking, grappling, weapons, drills and training.  As well as how it compares to other arts that focus on self-defense.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 23, 2002)

I was kind of intrested in learning what they did. I bought a tape from Century, the tape I got was 3rd Black Belt. The material that was cover wasn't nothing new to me. Most of the things he cover I teach at Brown Belt level.
Bob Thomas


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 23, 2002)

Well kiddies, in my experiance, trapping is essential. We do a lot of distraction teqniques to lead into. It should be noted, CHKD is not an ART persay, but a system of self defense. I've been out of it for awhile, but I shall keep you updated. I belive my previous post does a good job. Check the site too!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *in my experiance, trapping is essential. *



Could you expand on this?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hold on kiddies, I got a mime in the mirror for a sec...okay, basic is the parry trap. (Again, I have a very intresting CHDKD experiance) I normaly fight left foot forward. From a right punch, step to the left, parry with your lead (left hand) bring your right hand next to your left, bring your left hand back to protect your face, and grab with right hand. You now have control. I like to follow up with a knee strike, or a heel palm. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, that's what I thought you meant, but people use the term trapping in different ways.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 24, 2002)

Such as? Just curio


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Such as?*



Wing Chun style trapping hands for example; as another example, some people consider a literal grab to be optional and call it trapping if you just partially restrict the movement of the arm.


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *It should be noted, CHKD is not an ART persay, but a system of self defense.  *



Many people miss that point and get very upset talking about Combat Hapkido.  This happens on both sides of the fence.  

I have a friend who teaches Combat Hapkido in Florida and he is a good martial artist.  That's where I got my respect for the system itself.  Combat Hapkido, as Pellegrini teaches it, isn't for me but that's not to say it doesn't have merit for what it is.  Everybody has their own preferrences.  

Take care.


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 6, 2002)

Does CHKD still use the 3 principles then. This is the most important thing for me as you can see.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (May 6, 2002)

And what fun it is!


----------



## Hosinsul71 (May 15, 2002)

Both GM P. and Master R. are certified JKD instructors under Paul Vunak and GM P. is also cert under Gary Dill.  How much has PFS JKD and OJKD influenced CH?  Also, are strikes focued on as much as locking?  What about focus mitt training, is it used much?  How about drills, as in what kind of drills are used?  Are the drills used scenario specific drills, woofing, circle stress drills, etc?


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 23, 2015)

How much has PFS JKD and OJKD influenced CH? This is a question that I also wanna know an answer to.


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 23, 2015)

Hollywood1340 said:


> Indeed I do kiddies and I have the bruises to prove it. Here's what it says on the offical website:
> In 1990 Grandmaster Pellegrini officially named his style of Hapkido "Combat Hapkido". The name clearly identifies it and sets it apart from other "traditional" styles of Hapkido. It is also referred to as the "Science of Self Defense". In 1999 the Combat Hapkido System was officially recognized and accredited as a legitimate "Kwan" of HapKiDo by the WKF/KKA (Kido-Hae). The Korean name of Combat Hapkido is "Chon-Tu Kwan HapKiDo" Combat Hapkido is an extremely realistic and versatile discipline of self protection that includes an extensive variety of strikes, kicks, joint locks, pressure points, grappling and disarming techniques. The result is a practical, comprehensive Self Defense system that is enjoyable to learn and that produces effective results in realistic situations. Combat Hapkidos dynamic concepts are based on scientific principles of anatomy and biokinetics as well as psychology and strategy. It is well suited for men and women of all sizes because physical strength and athletic abilities are not essential. The emphasis is on redirecting the assailants aggression and power back toward them with little effort and minimum force on your part. Founding this system did not involve "inventing" the techniques. It was a matter of selecting the most realistic, effective and practical ones, modifying others and then combining and arranging these techniques in a structured system of instruction designed for individuals of all physical abilities living in a modern society. The essence of Combat Hapkido is pure Self Defense. It is the synthesis of dynamic concepts, scientific principles, realistic applications and plain common sense. Combat Hapkido is the result of over 3 decades of study, research and development. This comprehensive system is now taught in hundreds of schools in the US and a dozen foreign Countries. Combat Hapkido can stand alone and be taught as a complete system or it can be added as a separate program to any traditional Martial Arts curriculum Combat Hapkido is for sincere and open minded students and Instructors who are serious about wanting to grow and evolve to a new level of understanding and ability. Combat Hapkido can be easily integrated into any program because it complements and blends well with most Martial Arts. Combat Hapkido is ideal for those individuals (for example, many women, busy professionals and law enforcement officers) who do not have the time, desire or ability to commit themselves to the demanding study of a traditional Martial Art.
> 
> With that aside, I gotta say, FIND A GOOD TEACHER! Where I train it's "Combat Hapkido with traditional flair, and goodies mixed in" My instructor has multiple background, and they all come out in CHKD. We get bruised, battered, mangled and stretched. And we learn, alot. It's very street wise and effective. Take a class or two, and tell me what you think. I can't wait to get back myself!
> Offical CHKD Website


How did Pelligrini know which techniques were the most realistic/practical/effective? What's his fighting/combat experience? 

As far as the art being scientific? This term gets thrown around a lot in martial arts but I think it is frequently misused. How is it scientific? What scientific principals does it follow? Science is based on testing a hypothesis and peer review to replicate those same results. The only way to scientifically test a martial art for effectiveness is to fight with it. Just like in a lab variables are controlled and you get as close as you reasonably can to the real deal. Obviously real combat can't be perfectly simulated, but using controls like rules in sparring you can get reasonably close. If CHKD is scientific in its approach we should be able to find video of its scientific method and testing via controlled simulated combat. Where's proof? Do you have video of noncompliant training?


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 23, 2015)

Mephisto said:


> How did Pelligrini know which techniques were the most realistic/practical/effective? What's his fighting/combat experience?
> 
> As far as the art being scientific? This term gets thrown around a lot in martial arts but I think it is frequently misused. How is it scientific? What scientific principals does it follow? Science is based on testing a hypothesis and peer review to replicate those same results. The only way to scientifically test a martial art for effectiveness is to fight with it. Just like in a lab variables are controlled and you get as close as you reasonably can to the real deal. Obviously real combat can't be perfectly simulated, but using controls like rules in sparring you can get reasonably close. If CHKD is scientific in its approach we should be able to find video of its scientific method and testing via controlled simulated combat. Where's proof? Do you have video of noncompliant training?



There are other sciences such as physics, or medical science of *Kinesiology*, also known as human kinetics, is the scientific study of human movement. *Kinesiology addresses* physiological, mechanical, and psychological mechanisms.

If I wanted to do destructive testing or study the human body in the 1700-1900 it would have to be cadaver research.

A brand new Kido can be scratch built, right now, a human wrist is going to disintegrate only so many ways.

The science can be found in both combat hypothesis, combat theory, and combat verification/falsification.

And in the background through extraction of based principals. 

Ed Parker presented science based phisics research to further the martial art, also read up on Sine Wave theory in TKD. The modern arts look as the traditional arts with an eye of modern science.


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 23, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> There are other sciences such as physics, or medical science of *Kinesiology*, also known as human kinetics, is the scientific study of human movement. *Kinesiology addresses* physiological, mechanical, and psychological mechanisms.
> 
> If I wanted to do destructive testing or study the human body in the 1700-1900 it would have to be cadaver research.
> 
> ...


Sounds good,but where are the studies and published papers? In this case pertaining to CHKD? To me it just sounds like they're using "science" as a marketing point. Really, every art uses scientific principals.

It's like the organic food crowd that uses terms like "chemicals" in a negative connotation to explain why there food is better than other food. When in reality all food contains chemical compounds.


----------

